# about Jail....



## treeJ (Mar 30, 2013)

My about FreeBSD of question are as below. I have been complete install and smooth work Jail environment. And I carte some server serves as like Web-server MySQL server and FTP server â€¦â€¦ex. Each of Jail environments cannot ping other Jail environment and host. And I use smbclient to get CIFS share area of host in each of Jail environments. Then I try to use soft-link ([cmd=]ln -s[/cmd]) for host`s directory to Jail's directory and I try mount host's directory to Jail's directory, but I cannot see any host's files in Jail environments. 

What solution that can let me link host's directory and Jail's directory?

Thank you.


----------



## junovitch@ (Mar 31, 2013)

Hello,
Raw sockets for pings are disabled in jails by default.  Do this.
`# echo 'security.jail.allow_raw_sockets=1' >> /etc/sysctl.conf`
`# sysctl security.jail.allow_raw_sockets=1`

And if I understand what you are trying to do correctly, you can access files from the host using nullfs() similar to how sysutils/ezjail mounts the basejail for each jail.

As an example...
/etc/fstab.ftpjail

```
/usr/jails/basejail /usr/jails/ftpjail/basejail nullfs ro 0 0
```

You can add additional entries and make it like this.

```
/usr/jails/basejail /usr/jails/ftpjail/basejail nullfs ro 0 0
/zfs/shared /usr/jails/ftpjail/zfs/shared nullfs rw 0 0
```


----------

